# Prop Size



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes...stamped on the back of one of the blades
or on the front or rear face of the hub. Have to remove from shaft to see.
Prop measurements are stated as diameter x pitch.

previous post...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1313636825


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Brett.


----------

